# Raptors @ Bobcats, April 1st



## speedythief

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (29-42) @ *Charlotte Bobcats* (15-55)
April 1st, 2005, 7:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KNIGHT, BREVIN" TITLE="KNIGHT, BREVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/KNIGHT, BREVIN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOGANS, KEITH" TITLE="BOGANS, KEITH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/BOGANS, KEITH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLACE, GERALD" TITLE="WALLACE, GERALD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/WALLACE, GERALD.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="OKAFOR, EMEKA" TITLE="OKAFOR, EMEKA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/OKAFOR, EMEKA.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BREZEC, PRIMOZ" TITLE="BREZEC, PRIMOZ" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/BREZEC, PRIMOZ.jpg">
*Brevin Knight, Keith Bogans, Gerald Wallace, Emeka Okafor, Primoz Brezec*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight

Are the Raptors going to show up for this one?
Bosh plays Dwight Howard one night, then Emeka Okafor the next. 
It's been an interesting week for him.


----------



## Crossword

The Raptors already know not to take the Bobcats for granted, especially not at home. The Cats just lost in a heartbreaker to the Bulls, and they've already beaten us once this season. The Raptors simply can not sleep on them. Rather they have to beat them into the ground early and keep them there, if for no other reason, then to send a message to the fans that they actually are trying.


----------



## Turkish Delight

When you say Bobcats, you always think of Emeka Okafor. But we're going to have to contain Brevin Knight if we're going to win this game. He's 2nd in the league in assists, and he's finally started to get the recognition tha the deserves.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Let's have a Guess the Score contest.
Whoever is the closest to the actual score gets 1000 points from me.
Predicitons close 10 minutes before tip off.

I say:
102 - 98 Raptors

Edit: Sorry I wrote Rep points, I meant uCash points.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors 105
Bobcats 97


----------



## speedythief

Raptors 113
Cats 106


----------



## Petey

Raptors 98
Bobcats 82

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Rators 101
Bobcats 94


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Let's have a Guess the Score contest.
> Whoever is the closest to the actual score gets 1000 rep points from me.
> Predicitons close 10 minutes before tip off.
> 
> I say:
> 102 - 98 Raptors



you can control that????? WOW JUST WOW.....

lets go 94-86 Raps


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

119-107 Raps


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Dang if the raps lose again to the bobcats its going to be pretty embarassing losing 2 out of 3 agaisnt them for the series...lol and i cant lose that much ucash anymore betted 1000 on them for this game :biggrin:


----------



## BBB

This _should_ be a Raptor win. 

106-100 Raptors


----------



## Marshall_42

Raptors 112
Bobcats 99


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

bervin night 16 assists.

:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

No one's picked Charlotte yet?
It's a real big possibility.


----------



## jokeaward

Raptors 102
Cats 98


----------



## 7thwatch

Turkish Delight said:


> Let's have a Guess the Score contest.
> Whoever is the closest to the actual score gets 1000 rep points from me.
> Predicitons close 10 minutes before tip off.
> 
> I say:
> 102 - 98 Raptors


I'll say:

97-94 Bobcats


----------



## madman

105 cats
100 raps


----------



## A.W.#8

cats 99-raps93


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Is this game live or anything?


----------



## JS03

Raps-98
cats-92


----------



## Amplifier

Bobcats- 102
Raptors- 79


----------



## Charlotte_______

Cats-95
Raps-93


----------



## Pejavlade

Raps 99
Bobcats 84

Rafer 19pts 5rebs *11asts*


----------



## Pejavlade

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Is this game live or anything?


Im pretty sure its live just like all the other games.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Raptors 96
Bobcats 90


----------



## JS03

11700 on the raptors (vbookie) beat that... :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

Pejavlade said:


> Im pretty sure its live just like all the other games.


Lol. :biggrin: 

The game is on TSN nationally tonight.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

speedythief said:


> Lol. :biggrin:
> 
> The game is on TSN nationally tonight.


k cool


----------



## Vinsane

VINCE is the MAN


----------



## VTRapsfan

Vinsane said:


> VINCE is the MAN


OK...:spam: 
Raptors 106
Bobcats 96

Bosh 24/11/3 blks.
Rose 18/4/3
Skip 15/3/8

Knight 10/2/11
Okafor 16/13/4 blks


----------



## Crossword

VINSANE is all SPAM


----------



## madman

OT: has anyone heard the Number 1 spot remix with Kardinal? apparently he got signed to the ROC


----------



## JS03

Mo with the steal. and Rafer drives in and gets it.


----------



## madman

Wow wallace can jumop


----------



## JS03

Where's the "D" for the raps?


----------



## JS03

Great shot for CB4.. Keep giving him the ball!!


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a 17footer!! great shot


----------



## madman

Bosh is starting out well so far


----------



## madman

Jalen backing up his talk so far with a mid ranger`


----------



## JS03

Sweet shot by Jalen Rose. This game is going by slow..


----------



## JS03

Rafer Alston with a comeback shot.


----------



## madman

We cant miss right now, Rafer with a basket


----------



## JS03

Wow. Chris Bosh is taking control!!!


----------



## madman

:laugh: shooters bounce for CB4


----------



## JS03

And Mo with the two.
Time Out Bobcats


----------



## JS03

Where's everyone?... just us two?


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> And Mo with the two.
> Time Out Bobcats


MO has been playing pretty well for his standards on this road trip


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> MO has been playing pretty well for his standards on this road trip


He definitly is. But why at the end of the season..


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Where's everyone?... just us two?


Turkish Delight called me he is on his way


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose Coast to Coast. Raps making a run


----------



## JS03

Wow Chris bosh with a step back shot and makes it.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> Turkish Delight called me he is on his way


Yay.. :banana:


----------



## madman

9 in a row we are on fire


----------



## JS03

Raps made 9 striaght field goals!!! amazing


----------



## madman

wow why cant we play like this every day


----------



## JS03

Rafer!!.. dang how come we didn't play like this at Orlando


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> wow why cant we play like this every day


I was just gonna say.. :biggrin:


----------



## JS03

Lol.. Hoffa... Good effort anyways


----------



## JS03

Raps shooting over 70%. Awesome!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sorry I missed the beginning.
How are the Raptors playing so far?
I heard a bit on the fan, it seemed like Bosh was getting a lot of touches early.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Sorry I missed the beginning.
> How are the Raptors playing so far?
> I heard a bit on the fan, it seemed like Bosh was getting a lot of touches early.


They are playing GREAT!!.. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa Rose is 4/4.
Looks like what he said the other day has motivated not only his teammates, but himself as well.


----------



## JS03

Rafer driving to the Paint and gets fouled..


----------



## madman

good drive for Rafer, i feel for the cats, they are all open but cant seem to miss anything


----------



## Crossword

Damn forgot this game was goin on... let's go Raps!


----------



## Crossword

Wow first thing I see is Matt Carrol MVP of the NBDL... lol


----------



## madman

lol this is why chuck and leo are great, they just talk randomly i love it


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn forgot this game was goin on... let's go Raps!


:nonono:


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh going to the line and it's going to be a 30 point quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets to the line.
Great first quarter for him.


----------



## madman

chris makes 2 from the line 31-16 raps


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn forgot this game was goin on... let's go Raps!


lol...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have really caught fire, and they're doing all this without even one three pointer made.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> lol this is why chuck and leo are great, they just talk randomly i love it


Yep...
That's why Leo > Jack


----------



## madman

Dont get fooled by the numbers the raps arent playing that great D, they just arent making shots we cant just leave them open and hope they miss we have to get on them


----------



## JS03

End of 1st Q
31-18 Raptors..


----------



## JS03

Stats 1st Q


----------



## madman

hopefully we can continue playing this way the rest of the game not relax


----------



## Crossword

Damn... can you say... blow out?


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn... can you say... blow out?


 I just jinxed them. Watch the Cats go on like a 20-0 run or something.


----------



## JS03




----------



## madman

0 TOs very impress, damn it never mind`


----------



## Crossword

Bosh AGAIN!


----------



## JS03

Smooth sweet shot by CB4


----------



## madman

caroll showing why he is the nbdl mvp


----------



## JS03

Donyell for THREE!!!!!!!! and its good


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass (?!) by Palacio to Marsh for the open 3.


----------



## Crossword

This game's been going back and forth all quarter. And Bosh goes to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has been spectacular.
He's been a beast during this road trip.


----------



## madman

damn, chris bosh almost made that cirus shot


----------



## JS03

Bosh with the Fake, but missesssss.. going to the line for 2


----------



## madman

kapono with the J


----------



## JS03

Another turnover by Catz.


----------



## madman

wow malik allen with 2 buckets this quarter, emeka who


----------



## JS03

Milt drives in and gets it...Donyell was OPEN


----------



## madman

Bad TO by the Raps only up 9 now


----------



## JS03

Timeout..
40-31 Raptors!!!
playing good so far..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston has 8 points but I'd like to see him distribute the ball more.
He only has 1 assist so far.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Milt drives in and gets it...Donyell was OPEN


its Milt, the word pass is too many sylabels for him


----------



## JS03

Raptors second turnover!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## madman

Eric hurt again??


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> its Milt, the word pass is too many sylabels for him


So True..


----------



## madman

Bonner misses an open shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio!!!
Count it and a foul.


----------



## JS03

What a play Milt Palcio.. for once...
(and1)


----------



## JS03

Alley oop!!! Finally...to bad it wasn't a dunk!!


----------



## madman

nice catch by MO


----------



## JS03

Marshall Drains the three!!


----------



## madman

Marshall off to a slow start only 1 3


----------



## JS03

Timeout..
48-36 Toronto Raptors


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> Marshall off to a slow start only 1 3


you mean 2-4, but it is a slow start


----------



## Turkish Delight

Does anyone think Bosh can get a new career high in points tonight?


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> you mean 2-4, but it is a slow start


my bad


----------



## JS03

Palacio again.!!!! he's pretty good


----------



## madman

my internet is screwing up whenever i try to try to post it says that the page cannot be found


----------



## Crossword

Damn... the Cats are hanging around. Still a 10 point game with around 3 and a half minutes left in the half.


----------



## JS03

Milt Palacio once again!!!


----------



## Crossword

...until Milt takes it to the rack and scores.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with 9 points off the bench already.
Great performance for him so far.


----------



## Crossword

Career game... haha


----------



## madman

Wow emeka is good. he is my ROY


----------



## Turkish Delight

Count it and a foul for Okafor.
He's having a pretty good game for himself.


----------



## Crossword

Marsh AGAIN with a 3!


----------



## JS03

Donyell has his mojo going!!! keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, I see a lot of you are just skimming through this thread, but aren't posting.
The Raptors are winning, so join in the fun!
I will give rep points to whoever participates in the play by play with us tonight.
Join in now!


----------



## Crossword

And the Cats punish the Raptors' laziness on the glass...


----------



## JS03

MoPETERSON!! for the three points..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with another three.
Shooting 57% from beyond the arc.


----------



## Crossword

Nice 3 by Mo, 60-47 going into the timeout.


----------



## JS03

Raps playing very well.


----------



## madman

what is our highest half this year?


----------



## madman

wow leo is hilarious


----------



## Crossword

Dunno... we must have gotten 70 once, no?


----------



## JS03

Sweet dunk by Cb4!! even though it doesn't count


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully we can get more than 70 in this first half.
We're going to have to keep the pressure though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I hope we can keep this big lead going.
The bigger the lead, the more playing time our young guys will get.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner left wide open from beyond the arc.
He really should have hit that shot.
Bosh with the offensive board, but he can't hit the jumper.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors playing some laid-back ball... and hte Cats quietly clawing back.


----------



## JS03

Yeah... a Charge!! good Defense


----------



## madman

bonner has been cold latly


----------



## Crossword

Mo makes the free throw


----------



## Turkish Delight

I really wanted the Raptors to go into half time with a double digit lead, to get any possible chance of a comeback out of Charlotte's head.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> bonner has been cold latly


Once he's cold he's cold forever..
Once he's Hot he's hot forever...


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> bonner has been cold latly


Yeah, he's missing some of those open shots that he use to make with no problem.


----------



## JS03

Half Time
61-52 Raptahs..


----------



## JS03

Raps with a nine point lead.. shooting 53%.. not bad


----------



## madman

hopefully they dont let it get to their head


----------



## JS03

Raptors better win this I wagered 11700..


----------



## JS03

HALF TIME STATS


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with 12 points, shooting 5/7 in the first half.
Good to see him answer back with a strong performance.


----------



## madman

apparently Jalen said april fools on the way to the locker room to Rafer :laugh:


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

Who's Matt Carroll and how does he have 11 points against us in the first half.


----------



## madman

wow first my internet now my msn. my computer is ****ed up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell with 6 field goal attempts in the first half and all of them are from beyond the arc.
What a surprise.


----------



## Crossword

OT: Juzt_Sick, perhaps you should use this halftime to write up your decisions for the MC battle? I know I'm bugging you about this but it has to be done.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Donyell with 6 field goal attempts in the first half and all of them are from beyond the arc.
> What a surprise.


well its not like he has any reason not too, he dosent care, you can just tell


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Who's Matt Carroll and how does he have 11 points against us in the first half.


Matt is the NBDL MVP


----------



## madman

wow rod black is an idiot


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> OT: Juzt_Sick, perhaps you should use this halftime to write up your decisions for the MC battle? I know I'm bugging you about this but it has to be done.


Oh snap that's right...


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> apparently Jalen said april fools on the way to the locker room to Rafer :laugh:


 ... for what?


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Oh snap that's right...


remember i am a raps fan


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> wow rod black is an idiot


 ya think?


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ... for what?


for what he said after the game vs Orlando, where have you been :whofarted


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> remember i am a raps fan


 lol... you've already won anyway, you have 3 decisions so far. But I see where you're coming from... trying to go for the sweep.


----------



## madman

Turkish or Bud boy are ur msn working?


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... you've already won anyway, you have 3 decisions so far. But I see where you're coming from... trying to go for the sweep.


3? i only read 2


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> for what he said after the game vs Orlando, where have you been :whofarted


 At the Queens of the Stone Age show!!! :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> 3? i only read 2


 Turkey Delight gave you the win too.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Turkey Delight gave you the win too.


i see


----------



## Turkish Delight

Let's try to stay on topic guys.
What do you expect for the second half? 
Is Sow going to get any playing time?


----------



## Crossword

Speaking of wins, the 2nd half is about to start. Let's see if the Raps can pull this out.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> remember i am a raps fan


I got yeah.!! :biggrin: ..but foreals you did a Awesome job!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Charlotte is shooting about 46% in this game but they have 6 offensive rebounds already. 
That can cost us in the second half.


----------



## Crossword

TD, I don't think Sow will get any PT because the Cats'll keep it close all game long.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with 9 points in the first half. Another solid road performance, that's three in a row for him.
It's been awhile.


----------



## madman

i'll be right back my msn isnt working so im gonna restart my computer, BTW nice dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh with a facial on Okafor!
A great way to start the second half.


----------



## Crossword

NICE steal by Hoffa!


----------



## Crossword

And an even NICER basket on the other end!


----------



## JS03

Alston from Downtown!!! Nice bro..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston for three!
That's not a shot that I like to see him taking, but when he can hit it, I'm happy.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

nice dunk by Bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> NICE steal by Hoffa!


He almost fumbled it and lost posession.
Nice way to recover though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> nice dunk by Bosh


Yeah that was a sick dunk.
Nice to see you in the game thread.
Keep it up.


----------



## madman

finally both are working


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 16 points in this game already, shooting 6/12 from the field. I think he'll easily end up with 25 field goal attempts in this game.


----------



## madman

Eww that shot was off


----------



## Turkish Delight

Two ugly three point attempts by the Raptors.
What are the hell are they thinking?


----------



## madman

Great movement, too bad it missed


----------



## Crossword

What a rebound by Hoffa!


----------



## madman

WOW Skip is on fire


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston gets another one to go for him.
13 points for him so far, but only 1 assist.


----------



## JS03

Rafer gets the "2".. nice shot bro..


----------



## Crossword

Alston is ON FIRE!


----------



## Crossword

And JUST as I say that, he nails the open 3!


----------



## JS03

Rafer is on Fire!!!! Ouch!!


----------



## madman

Rafer with a 3!! We might win when he scores alot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with the step back and hits for three!
What a play by Rafer, it looked like he was going to get the ball inside to Araujo but he opened up some space for himself and hit it.


----------



## madman

Big shot for the cats


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's the Rafer Alston show and I'm loving it.
Now only if he can start to get some more assists.


----------



## Crossword

Ugly shot by Bosh there...


----------



## madman

Hoffa with another board! We really need to give him more PT


----------



## Crossword

Raps pulling away now, via the trey.


----------



## TOballer

Hoffa looked really pissed with that jump ball play...thought he was gonna punch the guy


----------



## Turkish Delight

Now Jalen Rose from three, and he hits.
Wow.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with a Three.. assist to Rafer


----------



## Turkish Delight

Brezec really hurt us last time in the ACC, but he's been like a ghost in this game, 0 points and only 3 rebounds.
We've done a good job of containing him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors only have two turnovers in this game?
That is unbelievable.


----------



## madman

Wow this caroll guy is really good. The bobcats are gonna be good soon


----------



## Crossword

Yeah but not because of Carroll


----------



## madman

Beautiful drive by Rose


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose Driving and gets the Basket.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose slithering inside and he gets it to go.
17 points for Rose now.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but not because of Carroll


Yea, they have a good young team, and through the draft they are only gonna get better


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose, Bosh and Alston all have more than 15 points already. 
Maybe we'll have three players with 20 point games tonight.
I don't remember the last time that that's happend.


----------



## Crossword

Nice... 78-63 Raps.


----------



## madman

wow i thought hoffa tipped that


----------



## madman

Great movement there, that is what we should do more often


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was some great passing by the Raptors, right to Hoffa for an open layup.


----------



## Crossword

Nice, nice, NICE play by the Raps. That's the way to handle full court press. Awesome pass by Bosh!


----------



## JS03

Hoffa!!! with the basket!!! 2 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Great movement there, that is what we should do more often


Yeah this is really like the opposite of the Orlando game, they aren't throwing the ball away this time, they are actually finding open teammates.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the BLOCk.... that was sick..


----------



## madman

Great position there for the block by bosh, and an ugly shot for rafer


----------



## madman

Im not sure if that was a foul


----------



## Crossword

Rafer is killin it from the field, but not doing much in the assist category. The team is playing very smoothly though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Great block by CB4.
And he just made Ely pick up a charge as well.


----------



## JS03

Sam Mitchell your a guiness.. spell that right?


----------



## Crossword

And after I say that, he dishes a smooth one to Hoffa for the J.


----------



## madman

Hoffa hits from mid-range, this is what happens when he gets extended minutes


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Sam Mitchell your a guiness.. spell that right?


 Naw, you said Guiness like the beer. It's genius.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer needs to start looking for his teammates.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're continually talking about Bosh's performance tonight, but Okafor has played spectacular as well.
He has 18 points and 10 rebounds already.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Naw, you said Guiness like the beer. It's genius.


my bad...
CB4 with the missed basket..


----------



## Crossword

Bosh just misses... that wasn't a good looking play.


----------



## Crossword

And Okafor strokes it...


----------



## Crossword

Ugh... Raptors playing sloppy ball now and the Bobcats really capitalizing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We need more people participating in the play by play action guys.
Don't be shy.
Free rep points.
Rafer with a bad pass, Charlotte recovers and an easy dunk for Okafor.


----------



## madman

good timeout by sam, as much as it paines me, we need Milt in so rafer can rest


----------



## JS03

Timeout Raptors...
82-73 Toronto..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Charlotte is getting a little run going here, the Raptors have to distance themselves and start finding open teammates like they were earlier in the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Okafor with 22 points and 10 rebounds and we're still in the 3rd quarter.
This is why he should be ROY.


----------



## JS03

We need more CB4 shots. and we gotta stop Okafor


----------



## madman

has anyone noticed how quite it is there?


----------



## Petey

Seems Okafor is getting the best of Bosh?

-Petey


----------



## madman

Aww mo almost made another crazy shot


----------



## vi3t_boi11

sum1 tell Alston to pass the ball more, he hasn't had any big assist game in a while


----------



## Crossword

Nice play by Mo, got his composure and took it hard to the rack. He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Mo with the "O" and drives in the laanes (misses) and will be going to the line for 2


----------



## madman

Petey said:


> Seems Okafor is getting the best of Bosh?
> 
> -Petey


_Be more respectful to other members.
He's merely trying to participate in the action.
Turk_


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose drives, misses but Mo Pete with a great offensive rebound.
Mo Pete drives and gets fouled, he'll go to the line.
I love when Mo Pete drives to the lane, it's something that he's so good at.


----------



## madman

beautiful find by rafer


----------



## JS03

Donyell with a couple free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Seems Okafor is getting the best of Bosh?
> 
> -Petey


Okafor has been forced to step up for Charlotte, because no one is really doing much of anything for them right now.
On the Raptors, Jalen Rose and Rafer Alston have been on fire in this game, which is limiting the touches that Bosh would normally get.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

this is sum horrible officiatin


----------



## Crossword

Damn... pesky Bobcats won't go away. It's only an 11 point game (still) with over a minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## Crossword

Oh man... MC FOR MVP!


----------



## Crossword

Bosh should really have tried his post up game on Okafor... Rafer & Jalen were both doing their best to get him the ball in a good position, but he kept passing it back out.


----------



## JS03

Rafer drives the lane!! amazing


----------



## madman

Wow Rafer cant miss tongiht great drive


----------



## madman

Down 8 after 3? come on guys step it up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer drives and hits.
What a great play by Rafer, he faked the pass and went in all the way.
Hart answers back with a jumper with 0.8 seconds left.
Raptors lead by 8 heading into the 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

4th Q
88-80 Raptors 
down to eight now..


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's looking more and more likely that we'll have three players with 20 points tonight.


----------



## madman

Wow emeka just schooled Yell


----------



## Crossword

Damn... Okafor really wants this one, and he's putting on some performance.


----------



## JS03

Down to five if he gets this free throw...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Emeka Okafor is a beast.
26 points now?


----------



## Crossword

Only a 5 point game...


----------



## vi3t_boi11

that was a travel on okafor


----------



## Turkish Delight

Okafor's career high in points is 30 I believe.
I'd be surprised if he doesn't break that record tonight.


----------



## madman

Damn just missed a chance at the 3pt play but he is going to the line


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors need to wake up, they have taken the foot off the pedal and allowed Charlotte to get back into this game.


----------



## JS03

Sweet finger roll by Marshall


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell drives and hits.
Good work.
Charlotte didn't expect him to put the ball on the floor, that's for sure.


----------



## Crossword

Dammit man... Carroll is PWNING tonight.


----------



## Petey

Okafor is 26 and 11 with a quarter left?

He must have recovered pretty quick, he had some injury when the Nets played them just a little while ago.

-Petey


----------



## madman

Great rebounding by bosh


----------



## Crossword

Good work on the offensive glass, Bosh with the tip.


----------



## JS03

Cb4 with the tip in. good job


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets the offensive rebound and gets it to go with his second attempt.
I'd love to see more of that.


----------



## Crossword

Shot clock violation for Charlotte... let's see if the Raps can take advantage.


----------



## madman

24 second clock violation for the cats Raps ball


----------



## Crossword

... nope.


----------



## madman

we need to calm down and get the ball to bosh


----------



## madman

LOL just as i said that


----------



## JS03

Bosh with a fadeaway AND1..


----------



## Crossword

BOSH! AND 1!!! Nice...


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Bosh wit the shot and the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

CB4 is heating up!
He fades away around two players, gets it to go, PLUS the foul!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has woken up in this 4th quarter, we're going to need more of that to keep the lead at what it is.


----------



## Crossword

Bobcats come back... if the Raptors miss they could be right back in it.


----------



## madman

great move by jalen going to the net


----------



## JS03

Rose will be going to the line shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose waited for Okafor to get out of the lane, and then he fearlessly drove right into the lane.
He'll goto the line for two.


----------



## Crossword

Great job by Jalen getting to the rack and getting the foul. I'm loving the Raps' agressiveness this game.


----------



## JS03

Cmon Raps you can do it..
11700 points is on the line..


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Great job by Jalen getting to the rack and getting the foul. I'm loving the Raps' agressiveness this game.


yeah hopefully they dont get away from it, we have a tendancy of going away from what works


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Great job by Jalen getting to the rack and getting the foul. I'm loving the Raps' agressiveness this game.


The Raptors are really motivated out there right now.
I don't know if it was Jalen's speech, or something that Sam Mitchell said, but this is a totally different team out there than the other night in Orlando.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with only 5 turnovers in this game, comparing to the 24 they had against Orlando the other night.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors with only 5 turnovers in this game, comparing to the 24 they had against Orlando the other night.


yeah thats pretty amazing


----------



## madman

another block by cb4


----------



## Crossword

Lead back up to 10 and Raptors ball.


----------



## JS03

Rose with a nice shot..


----------



## madman

Wow Jalen with a great move


----------



## Crossword

Great move down low by Jalen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose just schooling everyone in the lane right now.
Another two points for him.
Raptors on a 9-2 run.


----------



## Crossword

Jalen feeling it, really feeling it.


----------



## madman

no D at all right now for us


----------



## Crossword

But alas, he missed, and the Bobcats scored again, within 8 again.


----------



## JS03

timeout Toronto
raptors 99
cats 91


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose getting a little too carried away there, that wasn't a good time to take a shot.
Charlotte bring the ball up the court quickly and Brevin Knights hits a two pointer.
Charlotte is still in this game.


----------



## JS03

Just an 8 point game.. very close game..


----------



## vi3t_boi11

sumbody give Bosh the ball


----------



## JS03

Okafor is amazing 10-15 
27 points


----------



## Petey

Bosh w/ a nice 4th Quarter...

23 and 9 now.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> sumbody give Bosh the ball


Yeah, Jalen Rose has been hitting some shots, but at times it looks like he's the only player on the floor.
He needs to start finding some of his teammates.


----------



## JS03

Sweet jump shot by CB4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Much like I expected, this is going to be a high scoring affair.


----------



## madman

big shot for bosh


----------



## madman

Bosh 1 pt away from anther career high


----------



## JS03

Milt with the shot, missed. Donyell with the offense. Three ball for Marshal!


----------



## madman

Bah only 4 3s for yell?


----------



## Crossword

Yell with a NICE 3, putting this game pretty much out of reach.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell Marshall with the offensive rebound around 3 people, and then hits from three.
Great play by him.


----------



## Crossword

Damn... missed fast break opportunity by Mo.


----------



## JS03

11 point lead for the Raptors


----------



## madman

sweet play by #10


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell with a very quite 9 rebounds.
He's always getting those crucial rebounds when we need them most.


----------



## Crossword

Nice job running the court by Milt, count it (goaltending) and a foul.


----------



## JS03

Milt going to the Lane.. Goaltending and the foul..


----------



## madman

wow they are playing the way we did in orlando


----------



## JS03

Rose with the missed three


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with the foul... I think.


----------



## JS03

107 point for the Raptors... thats pretty high for them..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wallace out of control but gets to go to the line.
That looked like he travelled to me.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Bosh needs 1 more rebound for his 5th straight double double


----------



## Turkish Delight

I think if Charlotte can keep this game close, the Raptors will easily end up with 120 points in this one.


----------



## madman

we are really going after the boards tonight


----------



## Crossword

FT good by Milt. brb dinner.


----------



## JS03

Milt with the free throws...


----------



## madman

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Bosh needs 1 more rebound for his 5th straight double double


which have all came on the road


----------



## JS03

Okafor with a sweet jam


----------



## JS03

10 point lead for the Raps..


----------



## madman

this one is pretty much done unless charlotte make a huge run


----------



## JS03

III (3) - 99 raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight

Every time the Bobcats have made a run in this game, the Raptors have responded with one of their own.
It's made for quite an exciting game.


----------



## madman

nice jumper for Rafer


----------



## JS03

Milt with the 2.. good game..


----------



## madman

Yup that was an offensive foul on bosh


----------



## JS03

timeout
113-102
raps with the lead


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully Bosh can get another double double tonight, he needs just one more rebound I think.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with 5 steals in this game..
What's his career high?


----------



## Petey

Since the 3rd, the Raptors have locked down Okafor huh?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Since the 3rd, the Raptors have locked down Okafor huh?
> 
> -Petey


Yeah they've actually started paying some attention to him, which is a good thing.
He has only one bucket in this quarter I think.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete with 5 steals in this game..
> What's his career high?


4...


----------



## madman

Aww that was a great pass too bad bosh missed it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Can the Raptors get to the 120 mark again?


----------



## madman

lol dell curry hit a 5 point play? chuck OWNS


----------



## madman

that was an awkward looking shot by MO


----------



## madman

Bailout foul by the Cats with the SC running down


----------



## JS03

get this game over with already..


----------



## madman

Pape Sow Sighting!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow is being introduced into the game.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Bosh ain't gonna get his double double


----------



## JS03

Marshall with the basket


----------



## madman

nice layin bySow i think it was and now he get a rebound, this kid is good


----------



## JS03

good game.. Raps win Raps win


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good bounce back game for this team.
Jalen Rose was spectacular out there tonight, and so was Bosh.


----------



## madman

Chris is going to be special, most players try to get out of those interviews asap, he enjoys it, i cant wait till he hits his peak


----------



## bigbabyjesus

it's funny how excited i get over a pape sow rebound, but he reminds me so much of big ben.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Chris is going to be special, most players try to get out of those interviews asap, he enjoys it, i cant wait till he hits his peak


Now that speedythief brought it to my attention, Norma really does come too close to the players she's interviewing.
It gets really annoying.


----------



## JS03

Raptors with 30 wins.!!!


----------



## Petey

I doubt anyone will accuse the Bobcats of tanking.

Looks like they are a good young team.

-Petey


----------



## madman

2-3 on the road trip, not bad considering we player Miami where we played great for 3 1/2 quarters, Philly who is fighting to stay in the playoffs and Orlando also who is fighting to get into the playoffs, even though we also gave them that win


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> I doubt anyone will accuse the Bobcats of tanking.
> 
> Looks like they are a good young team.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, they have some obvious holes in their roster, but one thing is for sure, they battle, and they work hard.
They remind me a lot of the Raptors during their first year in the league.


----------



## JS03

Final Stats


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> it's funny how excited i get over a pape sow rebound, but he reminds me so much of big ben.


 Did you watch Ben play in his Washington days? Honest question.


----------



## Turkish Delight

If a little luck went our way, I think we could have gotten 4 out of the 5 games on this road trip, but 2 will do. 
Early on in the year we couldn't buy a win on the road, but now it seems that we're actually playing a little bit better.


----------



## Crossword

The Cats really play hard, the Raptors knew that before but just wanted to say that again. They remind me of the god-awful 2002-03 Denver Nuggets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with only 6 turnovers in the game, you heard me, 6.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> If a little luck went our way, I think we could have gotten 4 out of the 5 games on this road trip, but 2 will do.
> Early on in the year we couldn't buy a win on the road, but now it seems that we're actually playing a little bit better.


 Definitely. I think a 2-3 record is a good balance, not embarrased, but not going to the playoffs, either.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Bobcats actually ended up shooting a better percentage than the Raptors.
That's a big surprise.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Cats really play hard, the Raptors knew that before but just wanted to say that again. They remind me of the god-awful 2002-03 Denver Nuggets.


yea but they are an expansion team, and as i have been saying for a while, they are going to be good in a few years


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Definitely. I think a 2-3 record is a good balance, not embarrased, but not going to the playoffs, either.


I'll be content with the lottery.
There are a lot of teams right that are fighting for a playoff spot, but in a way, it'll just make things worst for them because if they miss the playoffs, they won't get a high pick either.


----------



## Crossword

Black and Heaney know NOTHING.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors with 30 wins.!!!


Finally.
Hopefully we can win at least 4 or 5 more games so we can have a better record than last season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Black and Heaney know NOTHING.


Yeah honestly.
That's why I just turned the TV off after the game.
I'd rather post here.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

51% shootin fo the Bobcats, if the Raps actually played some defense this would of been like a 30 pts blowout


----------



## JS03

wow..my comp just got messed up..


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> 51% shootin fo the Bobcats, if the Raps actually played some defense this would of been like a 30 pts blowout


Yeah it really could be.
The Raptors score so easily, but at the same time, they give up points easily as well. It makes for some very entertaining games though, that's for sure.


----------



## JS03

only 6 turnovers for the raptors. pretty Amazing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell with a solid game, 18 points and 12 rebounds.
I wish he could have played this well prior to the trade deadline.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors with only 6 turnovers in the game, you heard me, 6.


wow that is really impressive


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> only 6 turnovers for the raptors. pretty Amazing


Yeah, it kind of evens out last game's turnover fiasco. 30 TOs in 2 games doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> yea but they are an expansion team, and as i have been saying for a while, they are going to be good in a few years


 Yup, they really will be. Those Nuggets though, had a complete turnaround the next year winning over twice as many games. It would be truly amazing for the Bobcats to do the same and make teh playoffs next year, but it just could happen, especially if they... win... the... lottery.......


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Did you watch Ben play in his Washington days? Honest question.


honestly, no, not that i can remember. but if you just watch him now, your telling me you cannot see A LOT of similarities in their games? i'm not comparing him to ben because its the popular comparison, it's because its actually legit.

and how can you see heaney knows nothing? he's very knowledgeable, you gotta admit that, even though you seem to have a strong hate for him


----------



## Crossword

_Once again, please stay on topic. 
Turk_


----------



## Turkish Delight

This was one of those games where no one had a bad performance.
Great game to watch.
I wasn't so sure how this game would have turned out, but I'm happy I came home to see it.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Post 400...


juzt missed it...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> _Once again, please stay on topic.
> Turk_


ohhh.. turk layin down the RULES!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> This was one of those games where no one had a bad performance.
> Great game to watch.
> I wasn't so sure how this game would have turned out, but I'm happy I came home to see it.


yep, very great game to watch.. never got frustrated.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Guys I know that everyone is happy participating in these game threads, but we're going to have to keep them on topic if we want to continue this. 
Thanks.

I haven't seen anyone talk about Palacio's performance tonight, he had a pretty solid game.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Guys I know that everyone is happy participating in these game threads, but we're going to have to keep them on topic if we want to continue this.
> Thanks.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone talk about Palacio's performance tonight, he had a pretty solid game.


that is cause we all hate him  but seriously he played well, but again he hoged the ball


----------



## speedythief

I don't know if we played well enough to beat any team but the Bobcats, but luckily that's who we were playing tonight. Very relaxed game for the Raptors. After the losses to Miami and Orlando I think the boys have pretty much written-off the season by now.

Now I think Milt might actually be padding. Go ahead, as far as I'm concerned, because he shoots like 45%.

Hoffa's bricked dunk was pretty funny. So was Sow climbing Donyell's back to get that rebound. Donyell knows a lot about that kind of thing.

I expected this one to be pretty high-scoring. Now we get to go home and wait for the Pistons. That game sure won't be high-scoring.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> that is cause we all hate him  but seriously he played well, but again he hoged the ball


At least we didn't see any of those out of control plays where he bumps into everyone in sight. 
Maybe another time.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> I expected this one to be pretty high-scoring. Now we get to go home and wait for the Pistons. That game sure won't be high-scoring.


The Pistons have been struggling of late, losing to Philadelphia and Indiana.
I think it's a winnable game, and one that should be exciting to watch as well.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> The Pistons have been struggling of late, losing to Philadelphia and Indiana.
> I think it's a winnable game, and one that should be exciting to watch as well.


well that might motivate them to play better against us


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> you can control that????? WOW JUST WOW.....
> 
> lets go 94-86 Raps


Argh, sorry I meant uCash points.
I'm tabulating the results now, and I will post them up shortly.


----------



## madman

wow i was off, i said 105 - 100 bobcats :uhoh:


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Argh, sorry I meant uCash points.
> I'm tabulating the results now, and I will post them up shortly.


Oh snap I forgot about that guessing the score thingamabob... I lost that..
I guessed 
Raps-98
cats-92


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> that is cause we all hate him  but seriously he played well, but again he hoged the ball


True.. so true...
I'm still pissed about him because he didn't pass the ball to the "wide open Marshall.
but...he played great ball.. :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Final Score: Raptors 119 - 107 Bobcats

Petey 46
adhir1 46
Amplifier 45 but DQd
Pejavlade 43
vigilante 40
Charlotte_______ 38 but DQd
Juzt_SicK03 36
7thwatch 35 but DQd
A.W.#8 34 but DQd
BaLLiStiX17 31
laydee-bawla22 31
jokeaward 26
Turkish Delight 26
RaptorsCB4 24
Budweiser_Boy 24
madman 21 but DQd
BBB 20
Marshall_42 15
speedythief 7

*Winner:* speedythief 

Congrats speedythief, 1000 uCash points will be donated to your account shortly.

Everyone be sure to participate for the next game!


----------



## madman

wow that is pretty close good work st


----------



## JS03

Congrats speedy!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> wow that is pretty close good work st


Yeah that is very close, very good prediction. 
1000 deposited.

Hopefully I can win next time around so I can just keep my points.
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

lol Petey was way off


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah that is very close, very good prediction.
> 1000 deposited.
> 
> Hopefully I can win next time around so I can just keep my points.
> :biggrin:


nm


----------



## JS03

I have an Idea... lets make the points higher..!!
We can make a "pot"
everyone who enters has to pay up 10-20 points.. than the pot will build up
and boom more points for the winner...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

haha the people at tsn are idiots..

"leo do you think rob babcock and sam mitchell will have jobs next year?"

haha.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I have an Idea... lets make the points higher..!!
> We can make a "pot"
> everyone who enters has to pay up 10-20 points.. than the pot will build up
> and boom more points for the winner...


That's a good idea, but I think that'll be too hard to keep track of everyone. 
This time there was around 20 people who participated, it'll be hard to get all of them to pay the person.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I have an Idea... lets make the points higher..!!
> We can make a "pot"
> everyone who enters has to pay up 10-20 points.. than the pot will build up
> and boom more points for the winner...


very good idea


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> haha the people at tsn are idiots..
> 
> "leo do you think rob babcock and sam mitchell will have jobs next year?"
> 
> haha.


Wow are you serious?
What did he say?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow are you serious?
> What did he say?


wow...just...wow


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow are you serious?
> What did he say?


he tried to be nice about it.. hes said yeah, he definetly think they would, that he thought sam mitchell has done a great job, and that you cannot judge babcock after just one season.


----------



## JL2002

vigilante said:


> he tried to be nice about it.. hes said yeah, he definetly think they would, that he thought sam mitchell has done a great job, and that you cannot judge babcock after just one season.


he'll be fired from both job if he said the truth...and its probably an April fool joke...haha


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I have an Idea... lets make the points higher..!!
> We can make a "pot"
> everyone who enters has to pay up 10-20 points.. than the pot will build up
> and boom more points for the winner...


 lol... I'm sure if you make a "pot" Vigilante will throw in all of his virtual belongings to enter.


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> haha the people at tsn are idiots..
> 
> "leo do you think rob babcock and sam mitchell will have jobs next year?"
> 
> haha.


 LOL

Oh man... Rod Black needs to die.


----------



## Crossword

JL2002 said:


> he'll be fired from both job if he said the truth...and its probably an April fool joke...haha


 ... he did tell the truth... it's just the idiots at TSN who know nothing about basketball, and cater to a Canadian audience that knows nothing about basketball that believe differently.


----------



## speedythief

Hey, I won? Cool.

I'll donate the 1000 points to anyone who wants to restart the Raptors Pack in the RPG clan area.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Yeah i won also (10 500)


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

rafer and milt both played 24 minutes each.
rafer - first and 3rd qtrs.
milt - second and last qtrs.

any specific reason?


----------



## Turkish Delight

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> rafer and milt both played 24 minutes each.
> rafer - first and 3rd qtrs.
> milt - second and last qtrs.
> 
> any specific reason?


Second quarter Milt came in for Rafer because he was tired, and since Milt played so well, Sam Mitchell decided to keep him on the floor for the rest of the half.
The 4th quarter was for pretty much the same reason, but I also think that Sam might have been a little upset with Rafer because he only had two assists in the ball game.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

Turkish Delight said:


> Second quarter Milt came in for Rafer because he was tired, and since Milt played so well, Sam Mitchell decided to keep him on the floor for the rest of the half.
> The 4th quarter was for pretty much the same reason, but I also think that Sam might have been a little upset with Rafer because he only had two assists in the ball game.


yea, ok.
but....rafer was on fire!!!
**** it, let him play.
18 points in 24 minutes...
7-10 shootin, 2-3 beyond the arc.
play small ball in the 4th qtr with both of em on the court...
but, what the hell...
i wanted skip goin to a career high yesterday...


----------



## Turkish Delight

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> yea, ok.
> but....rafer was on fire!!!
> **** it, let him play.
> 18 points in 24 minutes...
> 7-10 shootin, 2-3 beyond the arc.
> play small ball in the 4th qtr with both of em on the court...
> but, what the hell...
> i wanted skip goin to a career high yesterday...


Well he was hitting some shots last night that's for sure, but that's not why we need him on the floor. He's suppose to be spreading the ball around, and getting his teammates involved, and I think Sam Mitchell was trying to show him that by benching him.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

Turkish Delight said:


> Well he was hitting some shots last night that's for sure, but that's not why we need him on the floor. He's suppose to be spreading the ball around, and getting his teammates involved, and I think Sam Mitchell was trying to show him that by benching him.


yea i know what u mean...
im also disepointed from skip latly..about his few assists...
its obvious he has some isseus with the teamates..
but, still, he was on fire...

hope in the games to come, he will be the skip of the beginin of the season...


----------



## Turkish Delight

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> hope in the games to come, he will be the skip of the beginin of the season...


Yeah so do I. 
Early on in the season he was passing the ball, and scoring pretty much at will.
By the way skip, are you still in Israel?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah so do I.
> Early on in the season he was passing the ball, and scoring pretty much at will.
> By the way skip, are you still in Israel?


yea...where can i go?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

td, why are u askin?


----------



## Turkish Delight

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> td, why are u askin?


Eh just curious.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

oaky doky


----------



## Turkish Delight

Once again, Marshall had a very quiet double double.
18 points and 12 rebounds off the bench. 
Last year he was Mr.Consistancy. This season he hasn't been given enough playing time to prove that he can do it again. I wonder what kind of offers he'll get during the off-season.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Turkish Delight said:


> Final Score: Raptors 119 - 107 Bobcats
> 
> Petey 46
> adhir1 46
> Amplifier 45 but DQd
> Pejavlade 43
> vigilante 40
> Charlotte_______ 38 but DQd
> Juzt_SicK03 36
> 7thwatch 35 but DQd
> A.W.#8 34 but DQd
> BaLLiStiX17 31
> laydee-bawla22 31
> jokeaward 26
> Turkish Delight 26
> RaptorsCB4 24
> Budweiser_Boy 24
> madman 21 but DQd
> BBB 20
> Marshall_42 15
> speedythief 7
> 
> *Winner:* speedythief
> 
> Congrats speedythief, 1000 uCash points will be donated to your account shortly.
> 
> Everyone be sure to participate for the next game!


eerm lol are u sure about that.. :biggrin:



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> 119-107 Raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> eerm lol are u sure about that.. :biggrin:


Thanks for bringing this situation up.
If any posts that have the predictions in it are edited after game time, that prediction will auomatically be disqualified.


----------

